
Russ v7.0 – Services framework/library for Unix sockets - johnmdev
https://expl.info/display/RUSS/Home
======
johnmdev
deb and rpm packages provided at
[https://bitbucket.org/russng/russng/downloads/](https://bitbucket.org/russng/russng/downloads/)
.

